# Very Sad-Gold. Ret. X in Houston, TX needs Help!!!!



## Heidi36oh

Karen, he's adorable hope he finds a good home. My Inn is full and concentrating on Charlie right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Heidi*

Heidi:

Thanks for wishing this baby well.

How is Charlie doing-poor boy???


----------



## TiffanyK

I bet that man was upset about having to turn him over! Sounds like he did everything he could to help get this boy back with his family or (next best) into a shelter or rescue. The pup looks young too in that pic, I bet he's just young and spunky and doing his zoomie thing, but I can imagine it would be impossible for an older couple to handle an adolescent pup. I hope he gets placed soon! I know TX is my neighbor, but Houston area is 9-10 hours away from where I am.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519

*Tiff*

Tiff:

Thanks! The man is hearbroken plus he is ill.

I emld. all the GR Rescues in TX and just emld. someone on Dog Det. that last a Golden Ret. Male in Houston, TX a few weeks ago! Praying this is their dog!!


----------



## Debles

I hope someone adopts him!!! He looks young and like he'd be great in a family!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Golden Beginnings GRR covers the Houston area and is a good group from my knowledge of it. Also, Cindy Moss of the Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club rescue also might be able to help if she's still in the rescue business. I fostered some dogs for her when I lived in Houston.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

Oh, I hope someone can rescue him~ My little foster girl, Sabrina was in the Forth Worth shelter and they usually PTS after three days also and the staff saw something special in her and held off until GRRNT could get her!!

Please keep us posted on the lead from Dog Detective.

Kathy 



Karen519 said:


> Tiff:
> 
> Thanks! The man is hearbroken plus he is ill.
> 
> I emld. all the GR Rescues in TX and just emld. someone on Dog Det. that last a Golden Ret. Male in Houston, TX a few weeks ago! Praying this is their dog!!


----------



## Karen519

*feisty*

Feisty:

It's not looking good. Mo told me they have a three day hold period but they picked him up yesterday at 3. that means he only has tomorrow MAYBE.:no::no:

I emld. a person on Dog Detective and asked Mo if he thought he could be their dog but he said no. The dog pictured on Dog Detective was much older.

Here's what Mo said:
No, I checked Max out as soon as I saw him several days ago. His owner has been posting everywhere. I sure wish it was because this is obviously a very devoted owner.

I posted over 40 color signs in a 5 mile radius of where I found him and drove through countless other neighborhoods looking for LOST signs with no luck.

We really appreciate your help. We're willing to foot the vet bills if he's adopted but no one would take us up on it.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Karen519 said:


> Heidi:
> 
> Thanks for wishing this baby well.
> 
> How is Charlie doing-poor boy???


Actually right now he is doing very well, going on little walks and enjoying life.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

I am going to post this on Dog Detective as found GR including information Mo forwarded to you! 




Karen519 said:


> Feisty:
> 
> It's not looking good. Mo told me they have a three day hold period but they picked him up yesterday at 3. that means he only has tomorrow MAYBE.:no::no:
> 
> I emld. a person on Dog Detective and asked Mo if he thought he could be their dog but he said no. The dog pictured on Dog Detective was much older.
> 
> Here's what Mo said:
> No, I checked Max out as soon as I saw him several days ago. His owner has been posting everywhere. I sure wish it was because this is obviously a very devoted owner.
> 
> I posted over 40 color signs in a 5 mile radius of where I found him and drove through countless other neighborhoods looking for LOST signs with no luck.
> 
> We really appreciate your help. We're willing to foot the vet bills if he's adopted but no one would take us up on it.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance*

I received more info on this very young boy from Mo!!

Feisty: Thanks for posting him as Found on Dog Detective!

*Here is additional info Mo sent m:e

According to the worker at Friends For Life who looked in his mouth he is a year or so old. He had no collar but I learned that wasn't real surprising - he escaped from the collar I had on him 3 times because it was too loose (each time he escaped, though, he just curled up by the back door - he didn't try to take off anywhere). He hasn't been neutered. His tail has some salt and pepper black like a shepherd's and he has white feet - the rest of him is a short golden tan color. He has a retriever's ears. He is very affectionate and friendly, and he does something I've never seen a dog do: when he senses you are leaving him he wraps his forelegs around your legs, holds on tight, and whimpers as if crying for you not to leave him. It just melted my heart - he has to be somebody's pet. He was very clean though he had a few minor cuts and scrapes - I don't think he had been out long. I fear he either escaped or might have been abandoned - we have a high number of foreclosures and I've read that a lot of lowlifes are simply abandoning their pets when they leave, which makes me sick.*


----------



## deeogee1

:help!: Bumping for this baby.


----------



## Karen519

*Texas*

I've had some people from TX GR Rescues respond to me and they are trying for Chance and MotherHen sent Chance to someone for me.
All Paws Crossed!!

I want to be able to tell Mo and his wife that this baby was saved!!!


----------



## TiffanyK

OK, this might sound to simple of me.... but we have a missing golden in houston and a found golden that needs a home. I wonder if the person who is frantically trying to find their own golden would consider fostering the one in need of a foster/adopting???? I'm not suggesting they replace their missing golden, but maybe they would be willing to help the sweet puppy while they are still looking for their own missing boy???


Tiffany



Karen519 said:


> Feisty:
> 
> It's not looking good. Mo told me they have a three day hold period but they picked him up yesterday at 3. that means he only has tomorrow MAYBE.:no::no:
> 
> I emld. a person on Dog Detective and asked Mo if he thought he could be their dog but he said no. The dog pictured on Dog Detective was much older.
> 
> Here's what Mo said:
> No, I checked Max out as soon as I saw him several days ago. His owner has been posting everywhere. I sure wish it was because this is obviously a very devoted owner.
> 
> I posted over 40 color signs in a 5 mile radius of where I found him and drove through countless other neighborhoods looking for LOST signs with no luck.
> 
> We really appreciate your help. We're willing to foot the vet bills if he's adopted but no one would take us up on it.


----------



## Karen519

*Tiffany*

Tiffany: That crossed my mind too.
You can ask the person.

Where did you see about the person w/the missing GOlden Ret,?
I'm getting confused.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

The GR posted missing in Houston was on Dog Detective and it had picture attached~their dog was white in the face~ I know it wouldn't replace their lost one~but helping this one out or adopting could be an option.

What about Sandra (3 Goldens)~I know she is 3 hours away, but with her recently losing KayCee~she's Goldenless. Just a thought.

Kathy



Karen519 said:


> Tiffany: That crossed my mind too.
> You can ask the person.
> 
> Where did you see about the person w/the missing GOlden Ret,?
> I'm getting confused.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Who is the lady that just lost Buffy? Maggie1951 posted about her yesterday.
I don't want to ask anyone who just love their Golden.


I found the thread Kerribear posted awhile back. This woman lost her GOlden.
Is she on this forum?

06-30-2008, 04:16 PM 
kerribear's golden kids 
Ms Alina My Trouble Maker Join Date: May 2007
Location: Sunny Arizona
Posts: 1,567 
Images: 13


CROSS POST- K9 Amber Alert - Older Missing Golden in Texas 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Kathleen Nugent 
To: K9AmberAlert- [email protected]yahoogroup s.com 
Sent: Monday, June 30, 2008 12:26 PM
Subject: Houston TX - Lost Male Golden Retriever



LOST DOG (6/19/2008) - Houston , TX

Description:
Older, male, neutered Golden Retriever – Dk red coloring (like Irish Setter) with graying eyes; Wearing red canvas color with id and rabies tags when he was lost


Location information:
Went missing from dogsitter’s yard on Plumpoint Drive; Last seen on 6/20/08 near Cook between Bissonnet and Dairy Ashford; Max lives in Briargrove Park neighborhood near Seagler and Briarforest – so he could be trying to find his way home.


Contact Information:
kathleen
612-251-6248
[email protected]
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bumping for Sandra..... I see she's on now.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Maggies Mom*

Penny & maggie's Mom

Thanks for all of your help ladies. I don't know the people on this forum like you do.

*3Goldens is NOT THE one who just lost Buffy (that maggie1951 posted about yesterday) I would never want to ask someone who just lost their dog? Am I correct?

*I am praying that one of the Golden Ret. rescues in TX takes him.
I just may ask 3Goldens if she would take him as a last resort.
Mo and his wife said he is SO SWEET and he wraps his paws around your leg and cries. This poor baby deserves a chance to be loved!

QUOTE FROM MO, MAN THAT TOOK HIM IN:
According to the worker at Friends For Life who looked in his mouth he is a year or so old. He had no collar but I learned that wasn't real surprising - he escaped from the collar I had on him 3 times because it was too loose (each time he escaped, though, he just curled up by the back door - he didn't try to take off anywhere). He hasn't been neutered. His tail has some salt and pepper black like a shepherd's and he has white feet - the rest of him is a short golden tan color. He has a retriever's ears. _*He is very affectionate and friendly, and he does something I've never seen a dog do: when he senses you are leaving him he wraps his forelegs around your legs, holds on tight, and whimpers as if crying for you not to leave him. It just melted my heart - he has to be somebody's pet. He was very clean though he had a few minor cuts and scrapes - I don't think he had been out long. I fear he either escaped or might have been abandoned - we have a high number of foreclosures and I've read that a lot of lowlifes are simply abandoning their pets when they leave, which makes me sick.*_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Penny & maggie's Mom
> 
> Thanks for all of your help ladies. I don't know the people on this forum like you do.
> 
> *3Goldens is NOT THE one who just lost Buffy (that maggie1951 posted about yesterday) I would never want to ask someone who just lost their dog? Am I correct?*
> 
> I am praying that one of the Golden Ret. rescues in TX takes him.
> I just may ask 3Goldens if she would take him as a last resort.
> Mo and his wife said he is SO SWEET and he wraps his paws around your leg and cries. This poor baby deserves a chance to be loved!


3 Goldens (Sandra) had her KayCee put down a month or so ago. She just posted a tribute to one of her other dogs and I responded to that by asking if she was looking for another friend for Honey ( her golden mix) and if so, to come to this thread. For some reason, I thought Buffy was in the UK..... that could well be a menopausal moment though...


----------



## Karen519

*Thank You*

I am so sorry for Sandra. I read about Kaycee. I know what it's like to lose your dog.

Thank You for mentioning Chance to her. Chance is the name I gave him.
He sure deserves a name. We will leave it up to her if she wants to come here and look at him..


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*Contacted Harris County regarding this GR*

Oh, I know that Sandra (3Goldens) is not the one who has a "lost" dog. But, I was just wondering since her sweet, Kaycee is no longer here for her to love that she might/maybe consider another~but it maybe too soon.

Also, I just got off the phone with someone (Sandra~not the GRF Sandra) from Harris County Animal Control and this little boy is still alive and well. She said, that he was brought in on 6/7/08 and his three-day hold will up by the end of tomorrow 9/10/08, which means after that date they could make a decision on whether to keep or PTS. His pet ID is #A256632 and can be viewed at countypets.com; they have a cute pic of him posted on that site. She took my name and I told her that we were trying to find this guy an alternative. She said that Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston and Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue would have been notified by email when he was picked up. 

I was almost afraid to call and check on his status~but I just had too! I'm still hoping that we can get him rescued.

Kathy



Karen519 said:


> Penny & maggie's Mom
> 
> Thanks for all of your help ladies. I don't know the people on this forum like you do.
> 
> *3Goldens is NOT THE one who just lost Buffy (that maggie1951 posted about yesterday) I would never want to ask someone who just lost their dog? Am I correct?
> 
> *I am praying that one of the Golden Ret. rescues in TX takes him.
> I just may ask 3Goldens if she would take him as a last resort.
> Mo and his wife said he is SO SWEET and he wraps his paws around your leg and cries. This poor baby deserves a chance to be loved!
> 
> QUOTE FROM MO, MAN THAT TOOK HIM IN:
> According to the worker at Friends For Life who looked in his mouth he is a year or so old. He had no collar but I learned that wasn't real surprising - he escaped from the collar I had on him 3 times because it was too loose (each time he escaped, though, he just curled up by the back door - he didn't try to take off anywhere). He hasn't been neutered. His tail has some salt and pepper black like a shepherd's and he has white feet - the rest of him is a short golden tan color. He has a retriever's ears. _*He is very affectionate and friendly, and he does something I've never seen a dog do: when he senses you are leaving him he wraps his forelegs around your legs, holds on tight, and whimpers as if crying for you not to leave him. It just melted my heart - he has to be somebody's pet. He was very clean though he had a few minor cuts and scrapes - I don't think he had been out long. I fear he either escaped or might have been abandoned - we have a high number of foreclosures and I've read that a lot of lowlifes are simply abandoning their pets when they leave, which makes me sick.*_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks for checking*

Thanks for checking.
We just have to save him!!

HERE'S THE CUTE PIC OF HIM AND THERE IS ALSO A VERY CUTE YOUNG GOLD. RET. X FEMALE

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...s=10&shelterlist='HRRS'&atype=&where=type_DOG


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

If anyone is contacted by rescue, there is also a female mix there 








*This DOG - ID#A256540



*I am a female, yellow Golden Retriever mix.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Jul 06, 2008.

This information is 6 hours old.

Here is Chance's pic








*This DOG - ID#A256632*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I just sent an email to a friend in Austin asking if he or his group can help out this Golden, hopefully I'll hear back from him tonight or tomorrow early! I'll let you know what I hear back on it!


----------



## Karen519

*Kerribear*

Kerribear

Thanks so much! I pray someone in TX can help him!
There is also a GR Mix Young Girl at same shelter and there may be more Goldens-couldn't look at all.

I just had an offer for a wonderful rescue in CA, but this would be very hard to work out. They would need him to be drive from Houston to Little Rock, ARk. they didn't specify the date, I would think he'd have to be neutered first,
and then they said that this rescue ships very economically to California their Sister Rescue where he would be adopted very easily. Just did the mapquest from Houston to Little Rock-wow it's 7 hrs.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Houston&1s=TX&2c=Little+Rock&2s=AR

Mo the man and wife that had this sweetie I'm calling Chance just emld. me and is so grateful we are all trying so hard to save him and he said to tell evryone he is willing to pay for neutering, HW Test and HW treatment if necessary!

Still haven't heard back for sure from any of the TX rescues.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Kerribear
> 
> Thanks so much! I pray someone in TX can help him!
> There is also a GR Mix Young Girl at same shelter and there may be more Goldens-couldn't look at all.
> 
> I just had an offer for a wonderful rescue in CA, but this would be very hard to work out. They would need him to be drive from Houston to Little Rock, ARk. they didn't specify the date, I would think he'd have to be neutered first,
> and then they said that this rescue ships very economically to California their Sister Rescue where he would be adopted very easily. Just did the mapquest from Houston to Little Rock-wow it's 7 hrs.
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Houston&1s=TX&2c=Little+Rock&2s=AR
> 
> Mo the man and wife that had this sweetie I'm calling Chance just emld. me and is so grateful we are all trying so hard to save him and he said to tell evryone he is willing to pay for neutering, HW Test and HW treatment if necessary!
> 
> Still haven't heard back for sure from any of the TX rescues.


Mo is such a sweetheart. I think as a last ditch effort we could try to get the transport going. It would be more than 7 hours though. We drove from Dallas to Nashville a couple months ago and it took us over 5 hours to Little Rock. And I believe Houston to Dallas is about 4 hours. Providing he is vetted and healthy ( since I have immune compromised Cody), I could probably do a leg depending on when it is.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

I'm not sure what kind of route would be taken for a transport to Little Rock, AR from Houston, but if that's what has to happen~I'm in if I can help! And I think Chance is a wonderful name for him!!


----------



## MotherHen

Karen...have you heard anything else from Greg:crossfing
I just got in from the hospital...just checking with you.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519

*MotherHen*

Hi! I don't know these people so I'm slow at this.

I heard from a Charley Robertson that said Greg, sundevil and another person from TX are working on this.

I pray they work fast. Someone called the shelter and I don't know if he'll only be safe until tomorrow or Friday!
This DOG - ID#A256632

There is also a female young GR Mix there. See the pics of Chance (my name for him ) and the female in this thread. I pray they call the shelter and tell them they are working to save him!

Mo the man who cared for him for 2 wks. said he will pay neuter, HW Test and HW treatment if necessary. He is a wonderful elderly sick man.
His email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Karen,
Greg is my friend in Austin that I spoke of, I am glad to see they are on these dogs.
I pray they can get them saved!

Also something to pass onto Resuces that need to transport dogs, this website is Truckers who do it for a small amount of money, something to check into...

http://www.operationroger.rescuegroups.org/


----------



## Karen519

*Kerribear*

Kerribear:

Thanks so much for letting Greg know about Chance.

I emld. Charley Robertson yesterday and let him/her know that there is also a GR Mix Female very young there.

I am worried because I don't know what Chance's last day is is it today or tomorrow.

The only offer we've had is from CARRE in Little Rock and CA, but there are too many varialbes to work out such as someone has to pull them from the shelter and get them to Little Rock, Arkansas, over 7 hrs away and the costs for the transport is $150.

Praying that a reputable rescue in TX steps in.

*If anyone needs to reach me please email at: [email protected]
I check email all day at work. It's harder for me to get on forum at work!*
Karen
God Bless!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*checking in*

and bumping up. I learn something new on this forum everyday~I just visited the trucker's transport website and what a wonderful thing and with only a $20 application fee~

I'm praying they will be saved as well. I did not know about the little female in the same place when talking to Harris County Shelter, but I did let the representative KNOW that GRF was working real hard to place "Chance" and she indicated documentation of such information was being entered into his file.




kerribear's golden kids said:


> Karen,
> Greg is my friend in Austin that I spoke of, I am glad to see they are on these dogs.
> I pray they can get them saved!
> 
> Also something to pass onto Resuces that need to transport dogs, this website is Truckers who do it for a small amount of money, something to check into...
> 
> http://www.operationroger.rescuegroups.org/


----------



## Karen519

*Feisty*

Feisty:

Will you pls let me know if you hear that GR rescue is for sure taking Chance and the female.
I think tomorrow will be a DANGEROUS DAY for him and her-I would think they have to be out tomorrow for sure.

RE: Operation Roger

Whenever I've contacted them or others I know have IT TAKES a long time to get them to be able to do the transport.


----------



## AmyinAr

Please let me know if a transport comes together, I might be able to help!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

Karen~

I just told the shelter representative that several GRF members (Golden Retriever Forum) were working on trying to get him rescued and/or placed.
She said, that the approved rescues in Houston would have been notified, but she also indicated that someone else getting him wouldn't be a problem.

I'm still optimistic that these guys will have a happy ending.

Kathy



Karen519 said:


> Feisty:
> 
> Will you pls let me know if you hear that GR rescue is for sure taking Chance and the female.
> I think tomorrow will be a DANGEROUS DAY for him and her-I would think they have to be out tomorrow for sure.
> 
> RE: Operation Roger
> 
> Whenever I've contacted them or others I know have IT TAKES a long time to get them to be able to do the transport.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Thanks Kathy.

Don't understand what you mean that the approved rescues in Houston would have been notified.
Does this mean that if the rescues were not notified by the shelter, they are NOT an approved rescue the shelter works with or does it mean that none of the TX Rescues have contacted the shelter about saving Chance and the Female?


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*Karen - Trying to clarify*

Karen~

This is how I understand it. Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston and Golden Beginnings are the GR rescues that they (Harris County) on file when a GR is picked up. When they (Harris County) does receive a GR or GR mix an email notification goes out to those rescues. As of 7/9/08, neither rescue had contacted Harris County regarding Chance (at that time, I didn't know about the female).

Sandra (representative from Harris County) that I talked with said that any rescue or individual could get the dog. They have to "hold" them for three days, but during those three days a person or any rescue can "reserve" the dog until "hold" is cleared and then can be adopted. I let her know that we/other members of Golden Retriever Forum were working on rescuing this little guy and the thought of him being PTS was something we didn't want to accept. She didn't say he would be PTS after the three day period ended (which is today at 6:00 p.m.), but a decision could be made then rather to keep him longer at shelter or PTS.

I just hope these guys will be rescued.
Kathy





Karen519 said:


> Thanks Kathy.
> 
> Don't understand what you mean that the approved rescues in Houston would have been notified.
> Does this mean that if the rescues were not notified by the shelter, they are NOT an approved rescue the shelter works with or does it mean that none of the TX Rescues have contacted the shelter about saving Chance and the Female?


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Thanks for your help. What worries me is that none of the rescues has put a hold on Chance or the Female.

I've emld. Greg - waiting to hear.

All Paws Crossed!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*Karen*

I feel exactly the same way! I am really concerned for these little guys~but I've got to be at work at 5:00 p.m. I am really struggling with the thought of them not being rescued and I hope work will help take my mind of it.

Please keep posted though~because I will check GRF as soon as I get home around 11:00 p.m.

Kathy





Karen519 said:


> Kathy:
> 
> Thanks for your help. What worries me is that none of the rescues has put a hold on Chance or the Female.
> 
> I've emld. Greg - waiting to hear.
> 
> All Paws Crossed!


----------



## Karen519

*Cell phone*

If you want to give me your cell phone I can call you when or if I hear anything.

There was a rescue in CO that said they'd take them but LOTS OF VARIABLES-
tHEY NEEDED them transported 7 hrs. to LIttle Rock and they'd be w/ their foster for 2 wks. and then the transport charge is $150/each to Colorado.

It is CARRE.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA583.html


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*Karen*

I'll send you a pm!

Kathy



Karen519 said:


> If you want to give me your cell phone I can call you when or if I hear anything.
> 
> There was a rescue in CO that said they'd take them but LOTS OF VARIABLES-
> tHEY NEEDED them transported 7 hrs. to LIttle Rock and they'd be w/ their foster for 2 wks. and then the transport charge is $150/each to Colorado.
> 
> It is CARRE.
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA583.html


----------



## Karen519

*Kerri*

Kerri just emld. me and said that she got this email from Greg this morning:

Karen,
This is what I got from Greg this morning.

I've emailed Golden Beginnings in Houston, I've been told other golden rescue in the area had been contacted.

I will email him again with your concerns about the 2 goldens...


Take Care, Kerri Ruehs
Valley Dogs Rescue
602-616-5208
www.valleydogs.org

**I Also emld. Greg about 3 PM Central (Chicago) time today w/concerns.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping for Chance and Lady*

BUMPING for Chance and Lady.

There is no definite rescue for these two young and sweet Golden Retrievers yet and time is running out.

All Paws Crossed they can be saved in time..

*CHANCE AND LADY:*


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I wonder what happened with the 2 Houston rescues? Maybe the volunteers are on vacation or something. I have a friend in Houston who is a real animal lover, but she's in Washington state this summer studying chimps.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy:

I don't know what happened to the Houston Rescues.

I did email all the TX GR RESCUES. If I understsand this right Charlotte (Motherhen) has someone working on saving and Kerribear has Greg and I'm all confused!!


----------



## jlc's mom

I hope these babies get out soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Jesi's Mom*

Jesi's Mom: We all hope they both get out.
Guess I'm going to have to turn this over to God for at least tonight.:no::no:


----------



## jlc's mom

To everyone tring to help theses babies. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Feisty and Kerri and Motherhen*

Just rcvd. this email from Mo:

I don't know what to say.

Hi! My wife called the shelter late this afternoon and here's the deal: although he will be evaluated tonight (and animals are often euthanized at night before the day shift comes back in the morning) they are putting a hold on him until we call tomorrow morning. They open the office at 9 and we will call them then. I've decided to go get him when they open up adoptions at 1, but we have to find someone to take him. The woman my wife spoke to said the Dallas GR Rescue called but has no jurisdiction and cannot take him, and they called the Houston GR Rescue and they still refuse to take him because he is a mixed breed. I still need your help because we just cannot keep him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Karen519 said:


> Just rcvd. this email from Mo:
> 
> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Hi! My wife called the shelter late this afternoon and here's the deal: although he will be evaluated tonight (and animals are often euthanized at night before the day shift comes back in the morning) they are putting a hold on him until we call tomorrow morning. They open the office at 9 and we will call them then. I've decided to go get him when they open up adoptions at 1, but we have to find someone to take him. The woman my wife spoke to said the Dallas GR Rescue called but has no jurisdiction and cannot take him, and they called the Houston GR Rescue and they still refuse to take him because he is a mixed breed. I still need your help because we just cannot keep him.


If Mo picks him up and, in effect, re-adopts him, then can't he turn over to Dallas rescue ?????? Is Kathy on ???( FeistyredheadinTexas).... she's with Rescue here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Brainstorm.... Karen, I just thought. My husbands business partner is in San Antonio and has ties with an all breed rescue there. As soon as hubby checks in tonight ( he teaches on thurs pm), I'll have him try to get in touch with him and see if they could take him. I'm sure we could get him from Houston to San Antonio if this could work out. I think we have members in both places. Keep your fingers crossed and I'll post as soon as I know something. BTW, I do think if Mo can get him that's the best bet.... has he been vetted, do you know ( shots)???


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and maggies Mom*

You are an angel! 

Mo is going to go get Chance-he said they open at 9 and adoptions are at 1:00 but they can't keep him. I was honest that we are trying our best.

I know Mo offered to pay for his neut., shots etc.
Chance is not yet neutered and I doubt he's had shots unless he got them since Monday at the shelter. Mo and his wife took him in and had him 2 wks.
I will ask if they got him any shots.

I haven't heard anything from the rescues that were trying to help him.
Mo said that Dallas cannot take him because they're out of the territory of the shelter and that the Houston GR won't take him cause he's a mix.

I don't know if the Gold. Ret. Female is still there or not-she was a doll too but came in on July 6, so I'm afraid they might have euth'd her tonight after they closed.

Just email me if you need me: [email protected].

My Cell is: 815-245-0248 I go to bed about 9:30 Central time, go to work from 8-4:30 Chicago time, but you can always call me at work on Cell and I can go outside the office to call you!

Bless you and your Hubby and the San Antonio Rescue!!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Maggies Mom*

Penny and Maggie's mom:

Kathy is at work. Think she said she'll be online here about 11 PM-I'll be in bed.

Yes, I don't see why if Mo goes and gets Chance tomorrow he should be able to turn Chance over to Dallas or any rescue.
I just hope the shelter will readopt to him. I've heard of shelters that won't give dogs back to people that have signed them over.

Right Now I've been emlg him and he isn't answering me since he emld that he's going to get Chance tomorrow but still needs our help to find some place for him. 

I believe he said that Houston can't take Chance because he is not a Purebred-not saying this in judgment at all-that's just what he said they told him and told the shelter.

REMEMBER: WE WILL ALL COMMUNICATE TOMORROW ON HERE, VIA EMAIL AND VIA MY CELL PHONE.
[email protected]

WHAT A TEAM ALL OF US ON THIS FORUM Are-THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT! 
WILL be so Happy when sweet Chance is out of that shelter and on his way to finding a rescue or a foster or adopter who will love him forever. *What a TOUGH LIFE this poor little guy has had in his first year!!!!*

**FEEL very bad that we can't save the Little girl too.


----------



## Karen519

*Couple more msgs. from Mo*

They told Sherry that while the office opens at 9, they don't start adoptions until 1. We'll try to get an update out shortly after 9 when we've been able to find out his status - they said they would put a hold on him so he isn't put to sleep tonight. Sherry's going to call them at 9 - perhaps they decided tonight, especially with all the interest shown today, to keep him for adoption. We'll know more in the morning.

Yes, I'm planning to definitely go get him, assuming they'll let me (my wife got the definite impression they will) If you can, however, get somebody else to get him it would be a tremendous help, because we're not real sure how we're going to be able to manage him.



I emld. Mo and told him I don't know of anyone else to go get Chance, so he has too and we will work on getting Chance into a rescue asap.
I asked if maybe he could board Chance somewhere for a wk. or so.

Got to get some sleep.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*Overwhelming......*

and devastating to me! :bawling:

It is now 12:28 a.m. for me and I've got to be back at work tomorrow morning at 8:45 and work until 4:45. I'm hitting the sack.

Karen~keep me posted~you've got my cell & email.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Karen,
I just sent you an email.
Please let me know what happens!
Kerri


----------



## Karen519

*Kerri and Kathy*

Kerri & Kathy & Charlotte:

CHANCE needs prayers big time!! So does the little girl!

Mo's wife is going to get Chance *but there is nobody to get the little girl. *I'm Sad.
anyway I guess they pts after they close at 6 PM last night so I pray that Chance is still alive.
Greg has not answd at all and Kerribear emld. him saying I was worried and I emld. him so I don't hold out any hope there.:no:

*Here are the two msgs. I got from Mo last night and this AM: * [email protected]
I don't know if he had shots - he was lost when I found him and had no collar. I can certainly go get him and hold onto him, and I believe I could get him to San Antonio if it came to that (SA is 180 miles).

I'm cc'ing my wife, Sherry, [email protected] 
so you will have her email address. You should deal with her primarily tomorrow as I have limited access to AOL at work, plus she is available to make calls if necessary. I should be able to take off from work for a little while to go get him if necessary.
They told Sherry that while the office opens at 9, they don't start adoptions until 1. We'll try to get an update out shortly after 9 when we've been able to find out his status - they said they would put a hold on him so he isn't put to sleep tonight. Sherry's going to call them at 9 - perhaps they decided tonight, especially with all the interest shown today, to keep him for adoption. We'll know more in the morning.

MY CELL, KAREN, IS: 815-245-0248 [email protected]

Kathy ,Kerri & Charlotte and all- Thanks for your support. Don't want to go to work!


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

sent you bunch of pm's

Need your email address.


----------



## MotherHen

I have just copied Karen on a email to the National GR Rescue Committee.
Going to Jane Moore, Arlene Blouch and Deb Haggerty.

Karen sent me the info about the Houston GRR will not take mixed breeds.
Well, we all know that a lot of the GRR's will not take them.

So, I have asked the National Committee to help us locate someone that will help us pull "Chance".

Keep those Paws Crossed.

Charlotte
(MotheHen)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

We also have my hubby's business partner in San Antonio who is trying to get him into the Humane Society there..... he has contacts with one of the board members. Waiting to hear from him this am. He would be safe and they would rehab ( if needed) and get him adopted. We'll have to have a call out for transport people frorm that area if it comes to be..... sure be great if we could get him moved and settled over the weekend. I'll email or post as soon as I hear anything. BTW, Houston to SA is about 200 miles... I know that we have some members in that area..... anyone available?????


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Maggie's Mom*

Penny and Maggie's Mom:

Sorry is I forgot to include you on my post this morning.
Losing it.

Mo said if need be he could take Chance to San Ant.
Sure he would welcome assistance though


----------



## Karen519

*Sherry, Mo's Wife, calling Shelter in half hour*

cell 832-654-7126, Phones at the shelter are not answered until 9:am. It's only 8:20 here in Houston. As as soon as I talk to someone at the shelter I'll send out an update. Try my home phone first 281-586-9010. My cell is not always on. I'll try to remember to turn it on.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

You guys are working so hard to save Chance, I hope your hard work is successful in saving him and the little girl dog, too. This is the only time in my life I wished I still lived in Houston, so I could help with this. No word yet from Golden Beginnings? Fingers and paws crossed that both pups will be safe.


----------



## AmyinAr

I posted this on another forum I visit where I know there are some Houston ladies, hopefully they have some ideas


----------



## Karen519

*Is Greg with Houston? Got this msg. this AM*

*all.......fyi, 

I called Cil (Golden Beginnings) yesterday morning, they are bursting at the seams, taking in 7-8 golden this week already, 
I've 'googled' and sent out several emails to different rescue groups in the Houston area, hoping someone 
listened or read the attached notes, 

I personally would of drove down, but our Samantha has megaesopagus and came down with pneumonia 
for the 3rd times in 2 months... 
and needs special attention-feeding (shots/meds and hitting her chest to loosen the flem)...and Bailey 
our diabetic golden...i'm sorry i couldn't make the trip, 

i do hope someone out in houston got the messages...... 

greg *


----------



## AmyinAr

has he gotten the Dallas rescue to confirm that they will take him once they have "jurisdiction" meaning he has been adopted?


----------



## AmyinAr

Karen you are going to get an email from a friend on another forum about this guy, she might be able to help


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy: I don't think Greg got anyone's confirmation.

I am praying that FiestyRedheadinTX, Kathy, who either vols. with Dallas GR Rescue or is on board, can give us a definite yes. I know she is TRYING

KATHY IS AT WORK LIKE ME UNTIL 5 pm BUT SURE SHE WILL ANSWER THEN


----------



## AmyinAr

this lady who will email you showed interest in fostering him and helping getting him to dallas, so hopefully you two can brainstorm! let me know if I can help!


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Karen, I just heard from Cil too -- and she's right about us bursting at the seams. She's on her way to meet some dogs from Louisiana. Sadly, Houston is raining abandoned Goldens right now.


----------



## AmyinAr

Karen, you have a PM


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This is enough to give me a panic attack. Just spoke with TJ and he hasn't been able to make contact with his board member friend. However, he is going to speak with her Mom after his 10:00 meeting. He said he has several contacts in SanAntonio and also some in Houston. Also said that the Humane Soc facility is filled so Chance would be fostered ( which---hey--- much better situation anyway). He will get back with me as soon as he knows something. NOW if we just knew that Mo's wife made contact and all is set for 1:00.......


----------



## AmyinAr

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This is enough to give me a panic attack. Just spoke with TJ and he hasn't been able to make contact with his board member friend. However, he is going to speak with her Mom after his 10:00 meeting. He said he has several contacts in SanAntonio and also some in Houston. Also said that the Humane Soc facility is filled so Chance would be fostered ( which---hey--- much better situation anyway). He will get back with me as soon as he knows something. NOW if we just knew that Mo's wife made contact and all is set for 1:00.......


I'm pretty sure I've found someone in Houston who WILL NOT let this dog be in danger and she can help get him anywhere so I think he's going to be safe until we can find a rescue, she's an angel and does this kind of thing almost daily!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

AmyinAr said:


> I'm pretty sure I've found someone in Houston who WILL NOT let this dog be in danger and she can help get him anywhere so I think he's going to be safe until we can find a rescue, she's an angel and does this kind of thing almost daily!


 
Oh bless you, bless you. That's wonderful news. I'll keep TJ on track until we know for sure.


----------



## AmyinAr

YES! don't stop contact with anyone as Sheila is on board but doesn't have a long term solution (she's not a golden person, just a rescue person ) for a golden rescue - just wanted to let you know I *think* things are looking up for the immediate future!


----------



## Karen519

*I love you all-Everyone is helping THis is the latest this minute.*

Karen:
got this msg. from Amy's friend.
I emld. Sherry Mo's wife to ask about the cats:
Mo's wife called shelter and is going to READOPT in name only Chance at 1:00
Then they will give her pickup date.

Amy in AR posted this on a rescue forum that I get on. I am willing to temp foster him until the Dallas rescue can take him. I just need to know if we know how he is with cats, housebroken and if there is an approximate time frame when he will be staying with me and my 2 dogs and 2 cats. The only reason I would like to know an approximate time frame is that my house is for sale and my realtor hates the fact that I have so many animals in there...but I don't care. I am such a sucker for animals. 

I just need to make sure the rescue does plan on taking him.

Oh and I have family in Dallas so if the rescue can get him on a weekend I am free I would be more than willing to transport him all the way there. 

Sheila


----------



## AmyinAr

also if the Dallas rescue backs out and the Little Rock rescue is still in, I can go get him from Sheila in Dallas and get him to Little Rock!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

AmyinAr said:


> also if the Dallas rescue backs out and the Little Rock rescue is still in, I can go get him from Sheila in Dallas and get him to Little Rock!


If it turns out he ends up going to the Arkansas deal, I could maybe get him from Dallas to Texarkana...... that would cut your time in half and be more reasonable for both of us. I can't foster him though because I have an immune compromised boy that is high risk.


----------



## Karen519

*Latest-Sherry Mo's wife doesn't know about cats, etc.*

Latest-Sherry Mo's wife doesn't know about cats, etc.

I asked if shelter can cat test.


----------



## AmyinAr

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If it turns out he ends up going to the Arkansas deal, I could maybe get him from Dallas to Texarkana...... that would cut your time in half and be more reasonable for both of us. I can't foster him though because I have an immune compromised boy that is high risk.


I might take you up on that, we are headed to DFW soon so depending on what weekend it is I might just make the treck myself. hopefully the Dallas rescue will come throu thou!
It takes me about 4 hours to get to Texarkana
about 6 to Dallas


----------



## AmyinAr

surely they can cat test quickly at the shelter today, fingers crossed!


----------



## AmyinAr

Sheila is going to call Mo's wife on her lunch break !!!


----------



## Karen519

*AMy and Sheila*

Just emld you both.
Sherry not sure about cats/dogs/potty training as I don't think they kept Chance inside:

He is negative for HW. I don't know about the cats or other dogs. Neither do I know about the house training. We tried bringing him in for a short time, but he was too strong and excited to make this work for us. I'm waiting to hear from Mo about the plan


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen,

Did you here anything on the little girl you were trying to get out too? Thanks to everyone working on getting Chance out!


----------



## Karen519

*No*

Because we couldn't get a commitment FOR SURE from anyone I'm afraid for the little girl


----------



## jlc's mom

thats heartbreaking


----------



## Karen519

*It is heartbreaking*

It is heartbreaking. She may still be there if you call the shelter and find her a rescue


----------



## Karen519

*LATEST UPDATE 12:43 PM July 11, 2008*

LATEST UPDATE 12:43 PM July 11, 2008

Spoke to Sherry, Mo’s wife. Mo is going to shelter to save Chance at 1:00.

The shelter will schedule a neuter and Chance’s rabies shots and other shots They will let them know when Chance can be picked up.-My guess will be next week.
From Sherry, Mo’s wife: Mo is going by the shelter at 1:00 to complete adoption papers. At that time we will know when we are able to pick him up and I will let you know. The shelter is very busy and does not have time to check on the cat issue. Sorry. Sherry

Sheila, AmynAir’s Friend, is going to foster Chance (short term), as far as we know right now. Sheila is an AMAZING woman. She is selling her house and is willing to take Chance not knowing for sure about the potty traning –she has hardwood floors and a crate for him.
If I had to guess I would say as affectionate as Chance is, he will be good w/cats and dogs.
We still need a definite rescue for him. Have a few possibilities but nothing written in stone yet.

Sherry & Mo wanted me to pass on to everyone: They have been NERVOUS WRECKS about saving Chance. They are SO VERY GRATEFUL TO all of you on this forum and others not on this forum, that have moved Heaven and Earth to find safety for this sweet boy and ultimately a loving home!!. Sherry said Chance is SO AFFECTIONATE AND LOVING!-JUST your typical ENERGETIC PUPPY!

She will let me know as soon as Mo calls her how the shelter went!


----------



## AmyinAr

great! let us know what they say about when they get to get him out!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

AMY: I'll let everyone know here.
Here is msg from Kathy, fiestyredheadntx:
I know that Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas (the one I foster with) is full and really hurting for foster homes now~I'm usually the last resort because I'm 1 hour north and I picked up a foster on July 2nd.


Amy, If Sheila fosters and because of selling her house has to give him up, if your Hubby is ok w/ you fostering until we find definite rescue, that would be wonderful. Karen


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Through tearful eyes, I thank everyone who worked so very hard to save this beautiful puppy and give him a second 'chance' at a wonderful life. I am still holding out hope for the little girl golden, too.


----------



## AmyinAr

Karen:
I think if Dallas is a no go we should get back with Little Rock and try to make that a go as I know my rescue is overflowing and really needs us as a foster home, let's try to make that a last resort since we had an offer from LR, can you recontact the person you talked to there?


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy:

I understand. I'm going to wait a bit before contacting Little Rock.

I REALLY WORRY about the 7 hr. transport and trying to arrange it I've seen MANY FALL THROUGH plus honestely with working 8 hrs a day I don't have the time.

I need to make sure that no other rescue closer will step up.
There are so many people still trying to find one. Greg emld. other, Penny & Maggie's Mom is looking in the area, to name a few.

We will find him a rescue I just don't want to ask CARRE in Little Rock and California again and then tell them I found another rescue.


----------



## AmyinAr

dont worry about the transport to LR, I will meet Sheila in Dallas if I need to and take him to LR, no prob at all, I'm in


----------



## Karen519

*Amy thanks*

Amy thanks so much.
I am a wreck!
I just don't want to contact them until I know for sure that there is NO RESCUE CLOSER that will work out.
Don't want to back out on anyone.
I've had horrible EXPERIENCES W/TRANSPORTS.

Sherry, Mo's wife said that if Little ROck had to be they would even see if they could get a discount rate to fly Chance.


----------



## Thor0918

Great news!


----------



## AmyinAr

seriously, NO PROBLEM for me to get him from Sheila in Dallas, tell them to relax, they have done so much, they could contribute to the gas fund haha but they don't need to stress about flying him. We will get this worked out!!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy And All*

Joanne, from Indy who is Deeogee on here, just emld. CARRE, the Little Rock and California Rescue for us as a back-up if we need them for Chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Sherry Tarleton just e-mailed.*

Sherry just emld. 

I asked her how everything went for Mo and Chance at the shelter-
her reply:

*Everything went well. We're to call 7/15 and I think we can pick him up that day. *

THANK YOU EVERYONE-WE'RE NOT DONE YET!! KAREN:wave::wavey:\

*HERE'S THE LADIES MAN-CHANCE:*


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*All right~*

OMG! :dblthumb2 :thanks: to everyone who helped make this possible for Chance! This makes me so happy~today will be happy tears! 
Karen you know I'm here for whatever Chance needs!

Kathy

P.S. I just can't think about the little girl who may have been left behind~it's more than I can bear right now. I wanted to save both of them.



Karen519 said:


> Sherry just emld.
> 
> I asked her how everything went for Mo and Chance at the shelter-
> her reply:
> 
> *Everything went well. We're to call 7/15 and I think we can pick him up that day. *
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE-WE'RE NOT DONE YET!! KAREN:wave::wavey:\
> 
> *HERE'S THE LADIES MAN-CHANCE:*


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Is there any way to find out about the little girl?


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

*Phone call to Harris County*

if you give them her ID number which was posted earlier with her pic. However, the shelter closed at 6:00 p.m. 




Jackson'sMom said:


> Is there any way to find out about the little girl?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

She's no longer listed on the Web site.


----------



## Karen519

*please*

*Please: Can someone call and check on her tomorrow.*
Just cause she's not on the site their site is hard to find pics on, doesn't mean she was euth'd.
Maybe she was lucky enough to get adopted.


----------



## Karen519

*Another message from Mo...*

Hi all,

I just got home from work. I went to the shelter at 1:00 to be there when they opened for adoptions and completed the adoption papers for Chance. They're going to neuter him and give him his shots but they're backed up so I will not be able to pick him up until late Tuesday the 15th at the earliest. *They let me bring him out to the front to play with him for awhile. The poor little feller looked frightened out of his wits but was ecstatic to see me. The counselor I worked with told me he's 7-8 months old, younger than we *thought. *He also told me that he would have definitely been put to sleep last night had there not been a hold on him.* Despite his appeal they're simply overwhelmed. I hope Sherry told you earlier that they did test him for heartworms *and he was negative,* which was terrific news since over one third of the dogs they take in do test positive. Somebody must be watching over the little guy, because I've saved his life twice now!

*I want to thank you all sincerely for all the help you've provided so far - I suspect that had there not been so many calls they might not have let me reclaim him.

Mo *


----------



## Debles

I am so glad Chance has been saved. I hope to God that sweet little female pup was not euthanized! I am sick.
Thanks you guys for all your hard work for Chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Chance Going to his Foster Mom, Sheila, on July 15!*

Got this msg. from Sherry::wave::wavey:

Chance's Foster Mom is a Saint!
We have made arrangements for Chance to get to his new foster home on 7/15. I'm very grateful for all your help.
Sherry


----------



## Karen519

*Another update on Chance and his rescue...*

CARREE, Retriever Rescue, Little Rock and California has agreet to take Chance!

We couldn't seem to find a rescue in Tx.

Anyway, the plan is: Chance will go to his foster Mom in Dallas, Sheila, On Tuesday. I believe that the Tarleton's and Sheila have that all worked out.

The foster in White Hall, Arkansas, can tentatively take Chance as early as July 19th. Margie of CARRE in California,
[email protected]
is in process of setting up a transport from Dallas to White Hall, Arkansas (Holly, Foster in AR). [email protected]

*AmyinAir: Were you serious about taking Chance all the way from Dallas, TX to White Hall, AR? If not, please let me know what you would like to do and Margie can include you in the transport, or maybe she won't need to get any other volunteers.*
Looks like it's 5 hrs. 11 mins. from Dallas to White Hall, AR
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Dal...s=AR&2y=US&2l=34.273899&2g=-92.090797&2v=CITY

Chance is going to be flying to California on July 23rd, and Holly will take him to Mempis for the flight.

Let me know!
[email protected]
Thank God for all the angels here and on other forums that saved this boy!!!!

Here is the rescue's link:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/CA583.html

They already have Chance's picture out there-he may be adopted before he gets to CA-then the adopter will pick him up at the airport. If he isn't adopted prior, Margie will pick him up at the airport.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Can't wait for this baby to get to his furever home and be able to settle in and live the life he was meant to live. Bless all of you that have worked so hard... you are all angels !!!


----------



## mylissyk

I've been watching this thread all along and am so ecstatic at the outcome. All of you who worked so hard to save this little guy YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## Karen519

*Ladies*

Ladies:

Thanks!

The ideal to me would have been for Chance to find a rescue or adopter in TX, but that didn't happen and CARRE is a wonderful rescue and Margie and Holly are angels!!

Anyway, Margie of CARRE in CA, is putting together a transport from Dalla (Chances Foster Mom) to Holly (Arkansas Foster for Chance) for my guess is July 19 or July 20 (Sat. or Sun.) As soon as I get it I'll post here. The way I'm looking that up on Mapquest is 5 1/2 hrs.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Dal...298&1g=-96.800003&1v=CITY&2c=White+Hall&2s=AR

I'm sure Margie will get volunteers but she said she'd be grateful for any offers.
Also, if you'd like to donate and $ to gas or to their rescue, that would be wonderful too. She never asked for anything, except the $100-150 airfare, which I THINK Mo and Sherry Tarleton are paying and the cost of the health certificate for Chance can travel!


----------



## Karen519

*Chance needs Transport Help Sat., July 19th*

Margie from CARRE Rescue called me. 

Transport for Chance, a sweet 8 month old Golden Retriever mix puppy who has an approved rescue foster home in AR for (CA-AR Retriever Rescue Efforts) in Calif. 

*FROM DALLAS, TX TO LITTLE ROCK, AR 
SAT JULY 19, 2008

If you are able to help transport, please send the following information to 
[email protected] 

Leg you would like to do:
Name:
E-mail address: 
Cell Phone: 
Vehicle Description: 
**Please note that phone numbers & personal information will be furnished only to people involved directly in the transport. 

TRANSPORT RUN SHEET: 
Saturday 7/19/08
10min break times and transfers

TRANSPORT COORDINATOR 
CARRE
Margie Mullan
[email protected]
contact number(707)972-3760
www.carrelabs.petfinder.com

RECEIVING RESCUE FOSTER HOME
CARRE
Holly Melton
[email protected] 

PASSENGER
NAME: Chance
BREED: Golden Retriever Mix
AGE: 6-8 months
ALTERED: Yes
SIZE/WEIGHT: 45 pounds
VACCINES:utd 
WORMED:yes 
HEARTWORM STATUS: neg 
GENERAL HEALTH: healthy 
CRATE TRAINED: no
OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes 
GOOD WITH CHILDREN: yes 
ANY BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS: puppy
ITEMS NEEDED: water bowl 
ITEMS PROVIDED: leash, collar with paperwork 
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: Rescue to approved rescue foster home 
Coming from Houston to Dallas Friday 7/19/08
Should be in Dallas 1pm. 
Need overnight in Dallas
Filled by Shelia, Foster Mom*

Dallas, TX - Greenville, TX - (I-30)
9:00AM - 10:00AM
56 minutes / 50.91 miles
NEEDED

Greenville, TX - Mount Pleasant, TX - (I-30)
10:10AM - 11:20
1 hour, 6 minutes / 68.89 miles
NEEDED

Mount Pleasant, TX - Texarkana, AR - (I-30)
11:30AM - 12:35PM
1 hour, 4 minutes / 65.39 miles
NEEDED

Texarkana, AR - Arkadelphia, AR - (I-30)
12:45 - 2:10PM
1 hour, 16 minutes / 77.87 miles
NEEDED

Arkadelphia, AR - Little Rock, AR - (I-30) 
2:20PM - 3:30PM
1 hour, 9 minutes / 68.95 miles
NEEDED

****Need overnight in Little Rock as Holly the foster Mom cannot pick him up until Sunday the 20th. Holly is in Whitehall, AR. *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Karen519; Today at 06:37 AM. Reason: Title 

Karen519 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to Karen519 
Find all posts by Karen519 
Add Karen519 to Your Contacts


----------



## AmyinAr

Karen, Margie posted this transport early this morning, Sheila and I both have calls into her b/c Sheila is coming within one hour of my house on Fri on her trip and I would love to keep Chance until Sun when his foster mom is ready. This would eliminate most of the transport and both needed overnights so hopefully she will be onboard, she was trying to make me not have a 14 hour day by doing this transport above but me getting him from Sheila seems really logical and the easiest (fewest) overnights for Chance


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy:

I just sent you Margie's Cell in an email, maybe you already had.
Please let her know what you just said here.
Also, I was thinking that Chance might need Bordatella Shot for plane or in case he has to be boarded.


----------



## AmyinAr

Talked to her, this transport has been cancelled! Sheila and I will take care of him!


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

:heartbeatAmy

Chance is in good hands with you and Sheila!!:wavey:

Lucky Boy and you are Lucky Girls! Wish I could kiss and hug him!!:wave:

PLEASE try to get some pictures of the little angel, Chance!!!!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

Me too!!! :smooch::smooch::smooch:

Sheila and Amy~grab a few pics of Chance's smiling little face for a post if you can!

Kathy



Karen519 said:


> Amy
> 
> Chance is in good hands with you and Sheila!!
> 
> Lucky Boy and you are Lucky Girls! Wish I could kiss and hug him!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Woo Hoo!! Thank you, you two, for handling the transport for Chance! He is one lucky boy!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Everyone*

Everyone: I think we have this covered.
Shelia Wiora Foster Mom has friends to adopt Chance, Lucas!!
Bless all.
Will keep u posted here!


----------



## Karen519

*They Love Him!!!*

*Update from Margie and Chance's Parents*

No pictures yet. They love him to pieces. He is a wild child. And when he first got there was very happy and leaping over and on the couch, chairs, coffee tables and has taken over the house. After he got worn down a little his new dad was napping on the couch and Chance climbed right up there with him and took a nap too. He discovered the toy basket and had great fun taking out every single toy and trying them out. He is a live wire but thankfully new mom and dad are understanding and it doesn't bother them at all. He has landed for good! As soon as I get pictures I will send them on. Please pass this onto everyone, especially Sherry and Mo. Great group effort on this sweet boy and he is well loved and taken care of now. Margie


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Happy to hear that Chance and his new family are doing so well together.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Great News!!!!!! I got worried when I started reading this and saw it was about Chance. Whew...........................


----------

